# Pump Rough-In



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

Couple of pictures of some chilled and heating hot water pump rough-ins my guys are working on for a new dormitory. I'll post more pictures after it's all done.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice.. those riser clamp supports are pretty slick:thumbsup: was that support specified or field improvised?


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

No, they came up with it in the field. I thought the clamps were a good idea too.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice work, those angle brackets remind me of the ones that come with the seismic cable kits. Great idea.


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thought I'd give you guys an update on this mechanical room rough-in. They will begin testing everything within the next week or so.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Does your company do CAD and pre-fab or is that all field fit? What size storage tank is that?


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

Rando said:


> Does your company do CAD and pre-fab or is that all field fit? What size storage tank is that?


 We typically draw it all up and fab it in our fab shop, but this job has an accelerated schedule so I didn't have time to get all of the shop drawings done, so I had them switch everything to Vic and field fabricated everything. The storage tank is 432 gallons.


----------

